# 2020 East Cape Fury



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 East Cape Fury being pushed by a Suzuki 90hp 4stroke (18 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Ram-Line single axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin ECHOMAP Plus 94sv GPS/FF, Rhodan 80lb 24v trolling motor on quick release bracket w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Micro Power Pole, Suzuki all in one digital gauge, Atlas 6” jackplate, Bennett trim tabs, Sea Star hydraulic steering, aluminum fabricated rear poling platform, (2) rear storage boxes, rear insulated fish/dry storage box, rear bench seat cushion w/removable backrest, gunnel rod storage, center console w/grab bar & integrated front seat w/insulated storage, mid-ship lined storage box, bow storage box, pop out stainless steel cleats, LED nav lights, push pole holder w/MHX Carbon Fiber 20’ pole, cavitation plate, 4blade stainless prop & a spare Foreman 3blade prop.

One of the most versatile poling skiffs you can buy with the new front entry design making a much smoother, drier riding skiff. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

